# Marmoset



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Peter

This is the little bloke I was wanting advice on. 

Just thought I would pop a picture up for I.D, is it _Callithrix geoffroyi or a hybrid?.

I better put a brief explanation up, so that people don't jump on me.

This little man was sold as a 12 week old baby to someone. His sister contacted our company wanting to do right by the Marmoset and buy the products needed and get advice.
As the person lived locally we dropped the products off and saw the baby marmoset. He does not appear anywhere near 12 weeks and was actually sold with a care sheet informing how to make its milk replacement and how to administer it.
To cut a long story short we have this baby now as in my opinion it would probably have been in serious trouble if we hadn't.
I would like to thank the lady for trying her best in a difficult situation and doing the right thing for the baby.

Anyone who knows us, knows that we have the Marmosets interests at heart and will do the right things for him._










_Neil_


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Age i would say is correct..
By the picture.But bit hard by picture.
Again...eyes have geoff tindge.
Hands are not light grey in colour.
So id say its geoff.
Neil does it take of syringe n nipple.
As in...is it pulled and hand reared..
Or taken away early...
Who was it that sold single?
At that age as well.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Peter

It feeds from a syringe.

I don't know who sold it but I am hoping to find out :devil:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

The woman has done to correct thing putting it in more experianced hands.
Good hands at that.
For future protection.
She should report the seller.
If worried.
Pm me and ill visit them.
Poor things.
Cute as hell.
But even cuter running with its family...
Learning.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Will add you to the bus load that are planning on going to visit the seller, as soon as I find out.

The lady did not know who sold it to her brother but promised she will find out.

When you get some time give me a text so I can phone you. Need some advice about him. There is no rush as the advice is regarding a little into the future for him.

Cheers my friend !!

Neil


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> The woman has done to correct thing putting it in more experianced hands.
> Good hands at that.
> For future protection.
> She should report the seller.
> ...


No disrespect, whatsoever; Peter, are you a poet? The way you write is structured like poetry and some of the sentences even read like a poem: '...even cuter running with its family...'
'Learning.' 

Beautiful. 

Hope the monk does well.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Not the first person to say that.lol. No not a poet.But worked in construction management for many years and found through years of experiance dealing with workers that new best.Notifications and getting a point over if writen normal then most would get a bit through and walk away. But broken up even the idiots finished it and paid attention.
And just like on here had a good laugh at my spelling.
But thanks for your kind comment..lol


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

This poor little thing only ways 82 grams.

We knew he felt thin ( well actually really thin ) but that is unbelievable.

Neil


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Has put 5 grams on since weighing the other. day

Does not sound a lot but it's quite a substantial gain for this little man :2thumb:

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice one Neil.
A little allot..
It will be fine.
And behaving like a monkey.
Strength will build as well.
Then when hes with a female you will never experiance a prouder feeling.
one day at a time.
Patience...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kodakira said:


> This poor little thing only ways 82 grams.
> 
> We knew he felt thin ( well actually really thin ) but that is unbelievable.
> 
> Neil


Poor little critter. Just as a point of reference I've had newborn kittens weigh well over that, Neil!!

So pleased you've got it now.

That's absolutely disgraceful!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

feorag said:


> Poor little critter. Just as a point of reference I've had newborn kittens weigh well over that, Neil!!
> 
> So pleased you've got it now.
> 
> That's absolutely disgraceful!!


Squirell babys about the closest comparison to a day old kitten.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's interesting Peter, because I've handreared 2 red squirrel litters, one of which I estimated were 2 weeks old when I got them and they weighed 38g & 40g respectively. Greys would be heavier, but my average kitten weights when I was breeding was about 95g. I had only a couple lighter than 80g and quite a few over 100g, but around about 95g I would say was the norm for me anyway and the cats I bred were 'foreign type' so not big adults.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

I think Peter may mean Squirrel as in monkey, not as in furry tailed tree rat


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Just been weighed and he is now 91 grams :2thumb:

Starting to look like a different little marmoset.

Neil


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

kodakira said:


> Just been weighed and he is now 91 grams :2thumb:
> 
> Starting to look like a different little marmoset.
> 
> Neil


Sounds like your doing a grand job

Any chance of some more pictures ? I love these little fellas. 

May I also ask a question? 

Could you/ have you found a surrogate mother for monkeys ? Or do they have to be hand reared once taken from their mother ? Sorry I'm rather uneducated with primates.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DAZWIDD said:


> I think Peter may mean Squirrel as in monkey, not as in furry tailed tree rat


:lol2: Never thought of that!!!

Apologies if that's the case Peter.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Never thought of that!!!
> 
> Apologies if that's the case Peter.


Wouldnt have any other animals ...
Just monkeys.lol
Well 5 dogs and a grey...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Hand rear and re intro with monkeys.
Foster mum not really.
Ive had a mellanura raised by a common.
Common lost one.
Mellanura didnt want.
So put with the commons and they took.
But that was luck them both giving birth same time.
Have introduced hand reared to other troops than there own.
But its hard work and can be complicated.
Hard bits not humanizing the one getting hand reared.
The troop may take back but it may be frightened.
So need to keep it a monkey.
Can be fickle little things.
But getting any fit and back with it own is great.
Neil will experiance this.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

The little man is now up to 98g>

He did drop most of the weight he had gained and got a bit worried about him but he has bounced back

Neil


----------

